# Week 1|2 B&W Challenge: Golden Mean



## zulu42 (Jan 1, 2022)

This Challenge will run until January 15, 2022

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge. The intent of the challenge is not to showcase our best work, but expand our normal shooting priorities and hopefully try something different with a new photograph.

First challenge of the new year: arrange your composition according to "Golden Ratio" - rectangle, spiral, etc. Create the ratio or find it in architecture or nature. If using LR, try the various cropping overlays based on the ratio. Include a shot with the overlay if you'd like. Using The Golden Ratio (AKA Golden Mean) To Improve Your Artworks


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Jan 3, 2022)

Frosting


----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 4, 2022)

snow overlay


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Photo Lady (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Robshoots (Jan 10, 2022)

This was a tough one, and I'm not sure I got it right.  But that's why it's called a challenge.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 10, 2022)

Here's a previous shot, newly converted to B&W, that I framed using the golden mean. The LR overlay is lined up perfect for this crop.


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 10, 2022)

Here's the overlay on the shot of my mom and her ukelele


----------



## ivanz (Jan 10, 2022)

Quick pic from my phone good luck everyone


----------



## Robshoots (Jan 10, 2022)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 252602
> 
> Here's a previous shot, newly converted to B&W, that I framed using the golden mean. The LR overlay is lined up perfect for this crop.
> 
> View attachment 252601


I really like this shot!


----------



## zulu42 (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Nevermoon (Jan 13, 2022)

This is my contribution for this week's challenge. First time posting, I hope I get the posting right!


----------



## Robshoots (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## zulu42 (Jan 14, 2022)

Nevermoon said:


> This is my contribution for this week's challenge. First time posting, I hope I get the posting right!


Excellent contribution and welcome!


----------

